# Apache] VirtualHost offline verfügbar machen



## Moritz123 (22. Februar 2004)

Hallo!

ich habe auf meinem WAMP-System einen virtuellen Host "work" eingerichtet.
Allerdings kann ich auf diesen nur zugreifen, wenn ich im Internet bin. Das ist natürlich nicht Sinn der Sache. 
Kann man diesen so einrichten, dass man wie bei "localhost" offline darauf zugreifen kann?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (22. Februar 2004)

Hi

Am besten du installierst dir auf deinem lokalen Rechner auch einen kleinen Apache-Webserver (phptriad). Danach syncronisierst du die Dateien deines Webservers einfach mit den Dateien deines Apaches auf deinem lokalen Rechner. Hierzu gibt es mehrere Tools. Ich bin vor kurzem über so eines gestolpert, hab aber leider den Namen wieder vergessen. Die Syncronisierung machst du am besten via FTP.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## Moritz123 (22. Februar 2004)

Oha-ich glaube ich wurde falsch verstanden 

Ich rede ja von meinem lokalen System. Hier habe ich neben Locahost auf 127.0.0.1 nen virtuellen Host auf 127.0.0.2 eingerichtet, den ich über http://work/ aufrufe und der auf http://localhost/www/ zeigt. Leider geht dieses aufrufen nur, wenn ich mit dem Internet verbunden bin - warum auch immer... Ich möchte das Ganze nun gerne so einrichten, dass ich http://work/ auch aufrufen kann, ohne mit dem Internet verbunden zu sein.


----------



## Neurodeamon (23. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Moritz123 _
> *Oha-ich glaube ich wurde falsch verstanden
> 
> Ich rede ja von meinem lokalen System. Hier habe ich neben Locahost auf 127.0.0.1 nen virtuellen Host auf 127.0.0.2 eingerichtet, den ich über http://work/ aufrufe und der auf http://localhost/www/ zeigt. Leider geht dieses aufrufen nur, wenn ich mit dem Internet verbunden bin - warum auch immer... Ich möchte das Ganze nun gerne so einrichten, dass ich http://work/ auch aufrufen kann, ohne mit dem Internet verbunden zu sein. *



Ich vermute mal Du hast Windows.
Such mal nach der Datei 'hosts'. Diese öffnest Du mit dem Texteditor und fügst zur eine Zeile ein. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere müsste etwas wie:

```
127.0.0.1      localhost
127.0.0.2      work
```
dort stehen. Dann sollte dein System diesen 'domain' lokal resolven (auflösen) - ohne online zu sein.

Hoffe das hilft 

Gruß,
Neuro


----------

